
Ask HN: Angular 2 vs. ReactJs - loppers92
I looking for a Frontend engineer. Which of both is better to develop a application which has many features?
======
developerdanny
React is a view layer. It's not a fully-fledged viewer like Angular. React
pretty much renders JavaScript as HTML. That's all it does. Angular offers a
LOT more, within the MVC ecosystem. It offers controllers, components,
services, singletons, http, dependency injection, and a lot more.

They do not compare because they do not offer the same functionality in
anyway.

------
owebmaster
React.js. Angular2 is very unstable right now, and I don't have the feeling it
is heading to a good place. RxJS and typescript are a pain.

~~~
konart
>... typescript are a pain

How so? I'm a backend developer who's about to start build client part of my
project and ts looks like something that you can actually use without being
disgusted by it.

PS: Yes, I hate javascript, so before I was introduced to ts I couldn't even
think about building client part myself.

~~~
owebmaster
TS gives you nothing but new warnings and errors that would not be JS errors.
I find JS ok, and use clojurescript when I need to develop bigger apps.
Angular2 is much more difficult to work with clojurescript than React.

